# First try at a pendant



## Rick_G (Oct 6, 2009)

After seeing some of the great work here I decided to give one a try.  Jig for making it was made from a piece of maple and threaded to fit the bottle stopper mandrel I had.  Pendant is walnut with 3 coats of spray lacquer.


----------



## mywoodshopca (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## hewunch (Oct 7, 2009)

good work! Looks great.


----------



## broitblat (Oct 7, 2009)

Nicely done.  I think that's a very attractive pendant.  How big is it?

  -Barry


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice!

Robin


----------



## Rick_G (Oct 7, 2009)

broitblat said:


> Nicely done.  I think that's a very attractive pendant.  How big is it?
> 
> -Barry



It's roughly 2.5" across


----------

